# Hilfe ! ASUS P4T-M



## MucklpuHH (16. September 2003)

Falls dieses Forum noch akuell iss....Wer kann mir helfen?
Ich suche ein Bios Update für das 
ASUS P4T-M
Meine momentane Version ist inzwischen mehr als zwei Jahre alt:
ASUS P4T-M ACPI BIOS Revision 1003 MedionPC
Ich finde auf den Servern von ASUS keine passenden Updates mehr,
benötige dieses aber DRINGEND
Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn mir jemand eine Alternative anbieten könnte,
wo ich das noch herbekommen könnte.


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

Nur mal so ne Frage: Es ist ja möglich, dass es kein Update gibt. Für was brauchst du ein Update?

Denn bei ASUS find ich Updates zu Boards, die 5 und mehr Jahre alt sind...

Das aktuellste BIOS-Update ist vom November 01. Wird wohl kein neueres, das wichtig ist, geben, oder?


----------

